# Bad owners, Bad people



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

First of all, I HATE those teeny weeny dogs. Why would breeders breed these tiny dogs??!!!. I have a friend who has a 2 chihuahuas, VERY poorly bred. The younger male chihuahua has a "apple" eye, and weighs 700 grams. Seriously?! A guinea pig weighs heavier!!!, and a "apple" eye? where in the world this "term" come from??!! 

The older female chihuahua has 1 litter before my friend owns her. This beautiful girl has the BEST personality, well behaved,quiet,submissive,etc. The younger male chihuahua has the WORST personality, yappy, barks alot, etc, he even ever bit my nose!!! ( my friend doesn't even corrected him, BUT give me a VERY nasty look!!) 

The worst thing is she is planning to breed both of them!! She doesn't even love the dogs!! She even says to me that she doesn't like dogs!! She put the dogs in the same cage!! And she doesn't even let the dogs out of their cage, even she let them out, she just put them in a very small area, and she barely ever carry/hold/pet them!!!!!! She cared the dogs like accesories, wear them uncomfortable cloths, etc. I remembered when she first bought her older female, she loved her to death. Then, she thought it's boring to have her, she even says that her older dog is old , the dog isn't old, she's just 4 years old!!! So she bought another dog, a younger male. She loved him very much, and forgets about her female. Now, she literally forget all of her dogs...



Any of you guys have friends/family members dealing with these??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she breeds dogs that size, especially without any knowledge or experience, she is likely to end up with a dead dog, no pups, and/or a very large vet bill. Can you persuade her to let them go to someone who will give them the life that they deserve? Meanwhile point her to some of the information online on the risks of breeding small dogs - although perhaps she simply does not care. Poor dogs...


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

fjm said:


> If she breeds dogs that size, especially without any knowledge or experience, she is likely to end up with a dead dog, no pups, and/or a very large vet bill. Can you persuade her to let them go to someone who will give them the life that they deserve? Meanwhile point her to some of the information online on the risks of breeding small dogs - although perhaps she simply does not care. Poor dogs...



I ever told her the BASIC responsibility of breeding dogs and guide her to breeding process, etc. She NEVER cares about it. She says that it would be nice for making MONEY!! Oh, God could people be any worse!!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

She'll be making money alright… making money go from her bank account to the vet's bank account!

They are ridiculously tiny. Many times they end up in c-sections. Chihuahuas are a dime a dozen these days, they're everywhere and she won't recoup her costs with the price of a puppy. 

Also what happens when people come back at her for their new puppy's health problems? Is she prepared for that? 

I have a tiny chihuahua. She was NOT my idea LOL. My neighbor divorced, I was her groomer (she's a long coat) and she was left with me. I really like her, she's very sweet, has a bit of a terrier side but otherwise a nice dog. She's 3 ½ lbs. She's sturdy but WAY tiny. She's got breathing problems because of the "apple head." "Apple eye" is because they are bred to be so tiny, the eyes don't shrink along with the dog's size so they are enormous. basically they gave a cutesy name to a real health issue! 

People are idiots most of the time. <sigh>


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> "Apple eye" is because they are bred to be so tiny, the eyes don't shrink along with the dog's size so they are enormous. basically they gave a cutesy name to a real health issue!



Well, now she is panicking like crazy that her yappy-apple eye male chihuahua gain *100 grams!!*

Oh!! She also said that her apple eye chihuahua has a apple head too!! Talk about vet bills!! <sigh>


----------

